# lange hadern



## thtamas

Hallo!

Bedeutet hadern hier "streiten"? Oder hat dies eine andere Bedeutung? Aus einer E-Mail-Nachricht: 

"Die Anmeldefrist zum Care Day 2021 endet heute Abend. Wer sich also in der nächsten Woche ehrenamtlich engagieren möchte, sollte nicht mehr lange hadern, sondern sich jetzt eintragen."

Danke vielmals!


----------



## elroy

Ich verstehe das als „sich wehren (gegen eine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit)“.


----------



## JClaudeK

"hadern" passt hier m.E. überhaupt nicht.   Da war wahrscheinlich ein anderes Wort vorgesehen (nämlich: zögern).


----------



## Demiurg

Es gibt "mit sich hadern", aber "zögern" passt hier besser.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> "hadern" passt hier m.E. überhaupt nicht


Richtig, es passt einfach nicht.

"mit sich hadern = mit sich selbst unzufrieden sein; sich nicht mit sich selbst einigen können; unsicher bezüglich einer Entscheidung sein

Gemeint ist hier "zögern."


----------



## thtamas

Kajjo said:


> Richtig, es passt einfach nicht.
> 
> "mit sich hadern = mit sich selbst unzufrieden sein; sich nicht mit sich selbst einigen können; unsicher bezüglich einer Entscheidung sein
> 
> Gemeint ist hier "zögern."



Meinst du so? "Die Anmeldefrist zum Care Day 2021 endet heute Abend. Wer sich also in der nächsten Woche ehrenamtlich engagieren möchte, sollte nicht mehr lange zögern, sondern sich jetzt eintragen."


----------



## JClaudeK

thtamas said:


> Wer sich also in der nächsten Woche ehrenamtlich engagieren möchte, sollte nicht mehr lange zögern, sondern sich jetzt eintragen."



Cf.: #3


----------



## Kajjo

thtamas said:


> sollte nicht mehr lange zögern, sondern sich jetzt eintragen."


Yep, so passt es.


----------



## Thersites

Beinhaltet "hadern" nicht viel mehr einen inneren Kampf als "zögern"?


----------



## Hutschi

"Hadern" bedeutet auch "klagen" im Sinne von "Herumjammern/Jammern". (Leicht pejorativ, es beinhaltet, wie Thomas schrieb, auch einen inneren Kampf.)
In diesem Sinne passt es.

Duden: Bedeutung b hadern

Es ist gehoben und sehr selten.

---
PS: Ich stimme zu, dass "zögern" passt, es ist aber kein Synonym zu "hadern".
In jedem normalen Kontext sogar viel besser.
Im Kontext, dass jeder immer wieder ein Haar in der Suppe findet, um sich zu drücken, passt "hadern" besser.


Könntest Du bitte die Quelle nennen, thtamas?


----------



## Altair76

Obama uses this word at least twice in his autobiography (meaning the translator, of course):

Seit wir zusammen waren, hatte ich miterlebt, wie meine Frau – genau wie viele andere Frauen – damit haderte, ihre Identität als unabhängige, ehrgeizige, berufstätige Frau mit dem Wunsch zu vereinbaren, unseren Mädchen eine genauso liebevolle und aufmerksame Mutter zu sein.

Mir war bekannt, dass Joe immer noch damit haderte, vor Jahren den Einmarsch in den Irak unterstützt zu haben.

In each case it obviously means "struggled with."


----------



## Frieder

Möglicherweise hat der Autor _harren _und _hadern _verwechselt. Er wollte auf jeden Fall ein "besonderes" Wort benutzen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "hadern" passt hier m.E. überhaupt nicht.   Da war wahrscheinlich ein anderes Wort vorgesehen (nämlich: zögern).


_Zögern _ist hier wohl tatsächlich das passendste Verb. _Mit sich zu hadern_ (soll ich oder soll ich nicht oder doch oder doch noch nicht oder...) kann hier vielleicht als der Grund des _Zögerns _verstanden werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich wäre erstmal wichtig, die Quelle zu kennen, ehe ich etwas völlig ausschließe.
Der Originalsatz ist für mich selten, aber sinnvoll.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Der Originalsatz ist für mich selten, aber sinnvoll.


Könntest Du das bitte näher erklären?
Für mich ist der Satz nicht sinnvoll. (abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass  "handern" vom Sprachregister her hier nicht passt)



> hadern
> a) (mit jemandem um etwas) rechten, streiten
> _sie arbeitete unermüdlich, ohne zu hadern_
> b) unzufrieden sein und [sich] deshalb [be]klagen oder aufbegehren
> _mit sich und der Welt, mit dem Schicksal hadern_


----------



## Hutschi

Man sollte aufhören zu klagen und zu hadern und lieber etwas tun.

Der Stil von "hadern" passt wirklich nicht gut, er ist zu hochgestochen


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Man sollte aufhören zu klagen


Ich sehe im OP-Satz nichts, was auf "klagen/ Klagen" könnte schließen lassen!


----------



## Demiurg

Das einzige, was halbwegs passen würde, wäre "mit sich hadern" im Sinne von "mit sich ringen".  Siehe auch #13:



berndf said:


> _Mit sich zu hadern_ (soll ich oder soll ich nicht oder doch oder doch noch nicht oder...) kann hier vielleicht als der Grund des _Zögerns _verstanden werden.



Aber "mit sich" kommt im Satz nicht vor.


----------



## berndf

Muss man sich halt denken.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe im OP-Satz nichts, was auf "klagen/ Klagen" könnte schließen lassen!


... eine müde Truppe, unmotiviert, unzufrieden mit der Welt. Sonst würde "hadern" nicht passen.
"Klagen" ist das weniger gehobene Wort für "hadern". (Ungefähr)
Im Originalsatz steht "hadern".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe im OP-Satz nichts, was auf "klagen/ Klagen" könnte schließen lassen!


Sehe ich auch so.


Hutschi said:


> "Klagen" ist das weniger gehobene Wort für "hadern". (Ungefähr)


_Hadern=klagen_ ist eine marginale Nebenbedeutung von _hadern_.


----------



## Hutschi

Eigentlich habe ich auf eine Antwort von thtamas gewartet. 
Die Frage war, um was es eigentlich ging und woher der Text ist. #14.
Vorher kann ich nicht sagen, ob der Satz falsch ist, obwohl ich es als sehr wahrscheinlich halte, dass er semantisch falsch ist.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> Muss man sich halt denken.


Ja, das denke ich auch. Das *mit sich / mit der Entscheidung*_ hadern_ ist impliziert.

Ich fände "zögern" auch passender, aber vielleicht sollte tatsächlich gewürdigt werden, dass dies eine gewichtige Entscheidung ist, die eine innere Auseinandersetzung erfordert.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich finde ›hadern‹ im gegebenen Kontext eigentlich auch nicht passend, aber ›hadern‹ im Sinne von ›zögern‹ oder auch ›mit (sich _oder_ etwas) hadern‹ scheint gar nicht mal so selten zu sein; hier eine Fundstelle aus einem aktuellen Artikel:


> Einmal bei den Olympischen Spielen dabei sein, eine Medaille gewinnen. Das ist der Traum vieler Sportler weltweit. Doch in diesem Jahr ist alles anders - ohne Zuschauer sinkt die Lust. Vor allem im Tennis haben viele Topstars bereits abgesagt. Weitere *hadern* noch, darunter auch der Beste der Welt.
> Olympia-Glanz lässt die Tennis-Elite kalt


----------

